# Adizero One Golf Shoe. Ouch!



## CharlieWebb (Jan 25, 2015)

Last year around August time, I purchased a pair of the white Adizero One shoes from an online retailer for roughly Â£80. My feet at the time were a size 7. My current pair of shoes at the time were a pair of Nike FI Impact spikeless. They were very comfortable and were a good fit. When my Adizeros arrived in the post and I tried them on for the first time, I could not ignore the pain it caused to my 4th and 5th toes on each foot. I thought nothing of it at the time and went on the course with them the next day. My brother and I were planning on playing a full 18, but I had to stop at 9 because my feet could not take anymore. I tried changing the sole from "Comfort" to "Light". This made little difference. 
On a two week holiday in Portugal, I got used to the pain and ache that it caused my feet, but after getting blood trapped under one of my toenails I decided they were going back in the suitcase for the remainder of the trip. They have sat out in the garage ever since. 
Just after christmas, I went to a Sports-Direct shop in Bristol and to my amazement, Adizero Ones were being flogged at Â£13.99. I grabbed a pair of size 8s and told myself "maybe I just had the wrong size." When I went on the course with them the next day, (Deja Vu) I was again, shocked at the pain they were causing my feet. I think that is fair to say, from my experience that Adidas really need to rethink the sizing and shape of the Adizero shoe. However I doubt they will release another version of the shoe due to all the critics they get for a green-wrecking spike pattern and poor sizing and shape. 
It is hard to turn down a shoe that looks so sleek and cool, however this agonizing experience means I will likely never purchase an Adidas shoe again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2015)

I've had real issues with Adidas shoes and sizing before and find they needed a lot more breaking in than my preferred FJ's. I am standard 8 on every sport shoe I have needed since I was 16 but the Adidas golf shoes were a 9 (and measured in store) and even then felt tight. I thought they would break in and stretch a tad but they didn't really. Won't be buying Adidas any time soon. Funny enough I am still an 8 in their trainers without an issue!


----------



## NST (Jan 25, 2015)

I got adizero ones in a few different colours during the Christmas sell off. Worn three pairs once each with no problems. Far better than I imagined. Light, and I feel very stable in them. To be honest I wush I'd got more of them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2015)

Have worn adidas shoes for years - always go a size up with the wide versions 

Fit like a glove straight from the box and very very comfortable 

Have three pairs of Adizeros as well


----------



## One Planer (Jan 25, 2015)

I too brought into the Â£13.99 madness.

Tried a 10, which I am in Footjoy and Ecco. No dice. Too small and narrow.

Tried an 11 which I am in Puma and Nike. Still no dice. Right length, still too narrow.

Tried a size 12, width is bang on but are fractionally too long.

Not got them on the course yet, but they seem very comfortable if you get the right size.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 25, 2015)

Have got four pairs of adizero and many pairs of adicross too, not had any issues at all with sizing. Although I generally do try on shoes before purchasing them for the first time.


----------



## Lump (Jan 25, 2015)

I have 8 pairs of Adidas golf shoes. All in the same size as my normal shoes. All fit perfect and I've never had an issue with sore feet or toes. I've tried numerous pairs of FJ shoes, they all fit like boats on me.
Just like anything else in golf, find what works for you.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 25, 2015)

Obviously you tried them on before buying. It would be silly to blame a product when the user didn't ensure he purchased the right one, wouldn't it!

:thup:


----------



## CharlieWebb (Jan 25, 2015)

As I said, I ordered the first pair online so I couldn't have tried them on, and also as I said they were being flogged and it was just before they closed when I purchased the second pair from Sports Direct so I had no time to check sizes and there was very few boxes left.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Obviously you tried them on before buying. It would be silly to blame a product when the user didn't ensure he purchased the right one, wouldn't it!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have bought about half a dozen pairs of FJ's and never tried any of them on prior to purchase. Size 9, they have all fitted "perfectly" from day one, never giving a blister or pinched at all.
I have only ever purchased one pair of Adidas shoes in the past, and they almost crippled me and I binned them shortly after. Same size 9. 
Why does one manufacturers size 9 differ so much from another????


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 26, 2015)

I love Adidas shoes, never had a problem with wearing them straight from the box. My Adizero got put on for the first time at FoA at 11:00 am didn't get taken off until 7:00pm. I wear the standard width and just go one size up. I think the Wide fitting is more like an FJ standard. 

I think one lesson has been learned, don't buy something before trying them on. If you do are they don't fit then it is not the manufacturers fault, but yours. I have had Adizero Sport II, Adizero Tour, Powerband III, Tour 360, Samba and Adipure and never found a problem with the fit, infact they are far comfier than the FJ I wore for the 15 years previously.


----------



## bernix (Jan 26, 2015)

i bought a pair of adidas shoes size 11 1/2 and they felt very confortable. after playing one round i had to exchange the pair to a 12 1/2 size, had no issues with the new pair. lesson: size-up with adidas shoes and try them !


----------



## Darren24 (Jan 26, 2015)

I had a pair of the above and they were very comfortable but after 12 months they were not water proof anymore. I cleaned and polished them too. Sticking wth FJ's now.


----------



## CharlieWebb (Jan 26, 2015)

I understand that it probably is my fault but it does not discount the fact that their sizing is all wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2015)

CharlieWebb said:



			I understand that it probably is my fault but it does not discount the fact that their* sizing is all wrong.*

Click to expand...

Or just different

Every manufacturer has different sizing - same with clothes 

My normal shoe size is 9 - in adidas im 9.5 in FJ im 8.5.

The best way is just to try them on first


----------

